
Enough is enough - kul_
https://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/commit/39732d5b649dedb70b14e88fe561dfc9ddb31611
======
runevault
I was confused until I saw this was a 4 year old commit. I remember when he
originally did this. Dunno why someone would feel the need to post it to HN
(again) now.

~~~
millerm
Yeah, I made the mistake and responding to it here. I have since deleted my
comment.

I really need to filter what I read more.

------
syncsynchalt
Please note this commit is 4 years old.

------
batmansbelt
I don't get it.

~~~
dignati
leinigen is the most commonly used build tool for Clojure. They now added a
routine to block project names ending in "jure" because so many used it as a
"pun".

~~~
Leszek
Now being "authored 4 years ago"

